# Scoring Unpitched Percussion in Sibelius Ultimate with NotePerformer?



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

So I typically use the Orchestral Templates when writing large-scale works, which often include 2-3 percussion staves (single-line). Unlike custom-made scores (for unusual arrangement) where "B-note" sounds whatever instrument I assign to each staff, I find that nothing sounds in playback with these generic "percussion lines" in the large orchestra template.

How do I make these note-values sound the desired instrument? For symphonic works, I usually have the following "go-to" percussion: Snare Drum, Bass Drum, Suspended Cymbal and Triangle (the Cymbal and Triangle are usually on one staff since they are rather occasional).

I'd rather be given written instructions, since I find googling "how-to" always recommends video-format tutorials, which consist of 50% banter one must skip to get 30-seconds of valuable info.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I expect you've worked this out by now but just in case (I only just saw this post).
I rarely use either Sibelius or Noteperformer these days but when I did, all that was required is to click in an appropriate place on the percussion staff, select "Change instrument" from the Home menu (I last used Sib 7 so if things have changed the location could be different) and simply select the correct instrument from the drop-down menu. Then enter a note on or anywhere after the signpost. Providing you're using the correct NP soundset/house style, it should work fine -- I just fired up Sibelius to confirm.


----------

